# Mack Daddy Smokers



## hiballer211 (Aug 18, 2016)

Does anyone here have any experience with Mack Daddy Smokers out of Florida? I've been looking at some of there smokers on there website but there's very little info about them on the Internet. Please let me know if you have any info on them good or bad. Thanks!













image.jpeg



__ hiballer211
__ Aug 18, 2016


----------



## rob sicc (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi, I am looking at Mack Daddy also.  Did you ever find out anything about them?


----------



## socbbq (Jul 20, 2017)

I've searched high and low for reviews. I can't find anything.


----------



## hiballer211 (Jul 20, 2017)

I can tell you this. 
I talked to the owner and told him I wanted one. I told him it would be a week or so before I could make it down to pick it up. He told me he had 5 or 6 of the model I was interested in in stock and that it would not be a problem...  We'll, I had something unexpected come up and called him back and told him was not going to be able to make the purchase as planned. He cursed me like a dog and told me what a pos I was for backing out. Said he had specialy made one just for me and I was costing him money which was exactly the opposite of what he originally told me. I ended up spending a little more on a Stumps Smoker and it was the best thing I ever did. I would not give him a cent of my money... Just my experience, take it for what it's worth... Marc


----------



## jeffbm (Jul 29, 2017)

wow, as a business owner we all know there is no sale without a deposit. ...


----------



## lawle102 (Oct 17, 2017)

Redacted


----------



## socbbq (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for the input


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 17, 2017)

Well, I bought one from them.  I called and spoke with the owner.  He quoted me about $3,000.  That was his best price and he said the price was good for a week.  He called me a few days after the offer expired.  He made me a very low offer because he wanted to get a presence in NJ and asked if I would take calls from perspective customers and give them my opinion.  I took the deal.  It then took over a month. after he confirmed it was built to get it to me.  It came 2:30 AM.  The drive was alone but picked up some stranger walking down the street to help unload this 600lb smoker off the truck.  I ended up unloading the thing with the drive while the stranger watched.  it almost rolled over me coming down the ramp.  

once I had it, I had to remove a vent and grind it down so it would slide correctly.  The top vent bar warps every time I use the smoke so it isn't very air tight.  I've have to sand the grates twice already because they keep rusting.  On a positive note, he added several extra grates per my needs and that works great.  I make beef jerky on it and it works fine.  the smoking only lasts for about 1-2 hours however every where inside looks like it is rusting.  
Like I said, he made me a great offer and it's doing what I need.  not sure how a long smoke would work.

Don't think it was the best design for me.













20170529_154822.jpg



__ rob sicc
__ Jun 8, 2017


















outside.jpg



__ rob sicc
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## socbbq (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for the input


----------

